# Hyatt High Sierra Lodge prices...?



## sml2181 (Jun 22, 2007)

Hello Hyatt owners,

What would you consider to be a good price for a week 51, 2200 points unit at te High Sierra Lodge? 
(And is this a popular resort during skiseason - since it is further away from the skiing?)

And for a 1880 points unit at the same resort?

I have had the week 51 offered to me for prices from 25K - 45K and the 1880 points unit from 15K - 40K. Obviously I would want the 15K or the 25K at the most but I would also like it to pass the ROFR.

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Carmel85 (Jun 22, 2007)

sml2181 said:


> Hello Hyatt owners,
> 
> What would you consider to be a good price for a week 51, 2200 points unit at the High Sierra Lodge?
> (And is this a popular resort during ski season - since it is further away from the skiing?)
> ...




What building  #  for week 51? End unit? 2200 points also the same questions for your 1880 point week.

Building 4,5,3,6,2,1 are what i feel the order of best buildings are. Others might say 3,4,5,6,2,1.  End units tend to get higher $$ and so to top floor units.

Are you buying this directly from a owner or broker?

Are you buying for points or for the exact week you want?

Lake Tahoe you never can go wrong only so much property and very very hard to get anything approved on the Lake.

The owners meeting is August 30th and I suggest you attend i then you might have a better opinion about the Hyatt Tahoe.

For all you Hyatt Lake Tahoe owners Im throwing my  support to vote for a gentleman by the name of Steve Dallas who is a Hyatt Lake Tahoe owner who is trying to get elected to our Hyatt lake Tahoe Board.  I do hope all of you Tuggers support this guy I was lucky enough to meet him and he would be a EXCELLENT Hyatt Lake Tahoe BOARD member. He really know what is going on and really can make our Club even better than it is now.    Vote DAllAS on our Board Hyatt Tahoe!!!


----------



## mesamirage (Jun 23, 2007)

Carmel85 said:


> For all you Hyatt Lake Tahoe owners Im throwing my support to vote for a gentleman by the name of Steve Dallas who is a Hyatt Lake Tahoe owner who is trying to get elected to our Hyatt lake Tahoe Board. I do hope all of you Tuggers support this guy I was lucky enough to meet him and he would be a EXCELLENT Hyatt Lake Tahoe BOARD member. He really know what is going on and really can make our Club even better than it is now. Vote DAllAS on our Board Hyatt Tahoe!!!


 
Carmel,

I am an owner at Tahoe, what can you tell us about Steve Dallas that would have us support him with our vote for the board? Is he a TUG member maybe he can voice his opinion/vision here some how for those of us who want to figure out who to vote for.

I think an 1880 point week coming from a more points based purchase should range from $13,500-$16,000 depending on the week/unit that you are after.

Now the 2200 point weeks are completely different for trying to get a good price estimate... The deeded (or RTU) week is always a high demand week, thus why they are 2200 points, they are much higher on a price per point and the prices VARY based on the week and unit location, I would think you are looking at at least $19,500 to get a 2200 point week and thats with lots of rejected offers. 

Seems to me the sweet spot for resale purchases if going from a pure points per $$ basis is the 1880 points weeks... you get good value on the cost per point, and you get good usage vs the maintence fees.

We are now at 3180 Hyatt points and our cost was CRAZY low to get to that number of points because we purchased 2 weeks; besides it had to be, because I 100% recommend against buying any week that is less that 1400 points, since the yearly fees just don't make sense to me on the lower point weeks. Its hard to justify paying $900 a year in fees to get usage of 1300 points while someone else is paying the SAME $900 in yearly fees and they get 2200 points for usage.


----------



## sml2181 (Jun 23, 2007)

Thank you both for the replies.

I have asked about unit numbers but have not received any answers yet.

I would buy for points only I guess and the prices I got are from both private owners and brokers.

I am getting a little confused now since I had 2 new units being offered today, they were both for prime ski weeks at the Mainstreet Station, but were offered as a package including 1 fixed week and 10 floating days...every year.
Both are well over 4000 points - 1 is for 25K and the other for 48K; point difference is only 2000 - differnce in unit is that 1 is 1br; other is 2br.

Does anyone know anything about these packages? 

I think I will just need some more time to check all the different prices...


----------



## myip (Jun 23, 2007)

sml2181 said:


> Thank you both for the replies.
> 
> I have asked about unit numbers but have not received any answers yet.
> 
> ...



Are you saying 1 unit is, 1 bedroom  for 25 K - 4000 HGV Points  (1 fixed week and 10 floating days).

The other unit is 2 bedroom for 48K (fixed week  & 10 floating days) -- how many HGV points.  It is kind of confused as what you are buying.


----------



## sml2181 (Jun 23, 2007)

myip - yes, at least that is what I was told.

the 1br would actually comes with 4200 points, the 2br with 4400 points.
the 2br is diamond season - the other I forgot which season it is in.

Are these packages for real?

I would like to buy 1880 - 2200 points but if these packages are for real and I could get the 4200 points for this price...with only 1 maintenance fee...

I do think that the differences in prices are huge so I guess I will have to start looking what season/fixed week/unit would be best to obtain ...


----------



## myip (Jun 23, 2007)

sml2181 said:


> myip - yes, at least that is what I was told.
> 
> the 1br would actually comes with 4200 points, the 2br with 4400 points.
> the 2br is diamond season - the other I forgot which season it is in.
> ...



Are you saying it cost you $25K for 1 bedroom with 4200 points -- that is cheap?

What is your cost and maintenance fees?  It is a great price if it is $25K for 4200 points.


----------



## Carmel85 (Jun 24, 2007)

myip said:


> Are you saying it cost you $25K for 1 bedroom with 4200 points -- that is cheap?
> 
> What is your cost and maintenance fees?  It is a great price if it is $25K for 4200 points.




I agree 100% at 25k for 4200 points per year is a STEAL. Sign me up also for that price.


----------



## Carmel85 (Jun 24, 2007)

sml2181 said:


> myip - yes, at least that is what I was told.
> 
> the 1br would actually comes with 4200 points, the 2br with 4400 points.
> the 2br is diamond season - the other I forgot which season it is in.
> ...



I think something is wrong you better get all the points and information together before you even  make a offer. Something sounds really strange to me. The numbers just do not add up!


----------



## Carmel85 (Jun 24, 2007)

mesamirage said:


> Carmel,
> 
> I am an owner at Tahoe, what can you tell us about Steve Dallas that would have us support him with our vote for the board? Is he a TUG member maybe he can voice his opinion/vision here some how for those of us who want to figure out who to vote for.
> 
> ...



I'm not sure if Steve Dallas is a Tugger but he has my VOTE for the Hyatt Lake Tahoe Board 100%.


----------



## sml2181 (Jun 24, 2007)

Yes, it does sound too good to be true...doesn't it?!

I have requested copies of the deed / contract. Anything else I should ask for?

I'll post back when I have more information.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## Carmel85 (Jun 25, 2007)

sml2181 said:


> Yes, it does sound too good to be true...doesn't it?!
> 
> I have requested copies of the deed / contract. Anything else I should ask for?
> 
> ...



I would pay the extra $$ ($600+-)and use First American title company in las Veags they do about 90% of all escrows from Hyatt. They are even getting the NEW Hyatt in NYC i was told!!!!

Get back when you have more info!


----------



## Floridaski (Jun 25, 2007)

*THERE ARE NOT any one bedrooms*

I think I can explain the difference in pricing.  There are NOT any one bedroom units at Main Street Station in Breck.  That specific Hyatt property has 2 bedrooms, 3 bedrooms and STUDIOS.  The unit that has a lower price has to be a studio.  It is a large studio and is about 540 square feet - but it is definitely a studio.  We saw one this March and decided it was way to small for our family.  If you are just wanting the points, perhaps it does not make any difference on the size of the unit.  But, if you want to use it you may want to reconsider.  You can almost always book a studio unit at Main Street Station at the 6 month mark.


----------



## sml2181 (Jun 25, 2007)

Thank you Floridaski - I should have checked the roomtypes!


----------



## Carmel85 (Jun 26, 2007)

Floridaski said:


> I think I can explain the difference in pricing.  There are NOT any one bedroom units at Main Street Station in Breck.  That specific Hyatt property has 2 bedrooms, 3 bedrooms and STUDIOS.  The unit that has a lower price has to be a studio.  It is a large studio and is about 540 square feet - but it is definitely a studio.  We saw one this March and decided it was way to small for our family.  If you are just wanting the points, perhaps it does not make any difference on the size of the unit.  But, if you want to use it you may want to reconsider.  You can almost always book a studio unit at Main Street Station at the 6 month mark.



What can you pick up a Studio for? How many points are given?


----------



## Floridaski (Jun 26, 2007)

The only weeks listed for sale on red week are 2 and 3 bedrooms and they range in price from 52,000 to 68,000 dollars.  With Main Street Station you own a week in ski season and 10 other days during the year.  

Also, the studios are the 3rd bedroom portion of the 3 bedroom units.  So, when we were there in March they did not indicate that a studio was available for sale by itself.  But, they could be available - just not any for sale when we were there.  

I would contact the management company to find out if they sell the units as studios and then you would know if it is even possible.  The web site is www.mainstreetstation.com and there are sales people at the resort.  If you have never been, it is a treat.  There is a reason that Breck, Beaver Creek and Aspen are big bucks!

If you can purchase a studio unit with 4200 points for $25,000 dollars then let us know.  I suspect that it would never pass Hyatt's ROFR - I think they exercise this fairly often in Breck and Beaver Creek.  With ski - ski out condos selling for millions, the market will bear $60,000 for what they are selling.  Let us know what you find out, we are all curious what this person is selling.


----------



## sml2181 (Jun 26, 2007)

Floridaski - Thanks for the information.

I did see the resale prices on RW and some other sites of course - that's why I was questioning the offer.  

I will report back when I have heard something - I was just about to make some phone calls.


----------



## sml2181 (Jun 27, 2007)

OK, I did not get all replies and answers but I figured 1 thing out: the 25K Mainstreet was for a 2br, 2200 points with 2200 floating points.

However, there was a huge mistake: the owner meant to ask 52K instead of 25K!!!

This Hyatt fishing person  will just sit and wait and think things over - I am not in a hurry to make a purchase.

Meanwhile, could Hyatt owners tell me if they have been able to get into Aspen during President's week or New Year? Or at least Mainstreet or Mountain Lodge? If not, I might have to consider just buying where I want to go.....

By the way, Mainstreet sales office will give you 25% discount on the 2nd week you purchase through them. 2br President's week from 41K - which is a much better deal than some of the resales I noticed! Resale package including 4400 points 58K.


----------



## Floridaski (Jun 27, 2007)

Presidents week is historical a diffcult trade, even within the Hyatt system.  But with just regards to the Hyatt properties, you can usually get into Main Street Station, perhaps Beaver Creek - but Aspen is going to be a diffcult ski season trade for the immediate future.  So, if you are wanting to get to Breck, you can do it with just about any Hyatt points. 

Also, do not forget you can also exchange via II.  We do this often for sking since Hyatt ski weeks will eat up on average 2000 points for a 2 bedroom.  I can book a Marriott or other high end resort for 1300 Hyatt points - much more bang for the buck!  It all depends on where you want to go and if you have to stay at the Hyatt.  We love Hyatt, but we have had really good expericnes with Marriott and other high end timeshare resorts. 

The Main Street Station for 52,000 is not a horrible deal, considering you might be able to get them down to around 45,000.  Not sure that would pass RPFR - but still a decent deal for Hyatt ski timeshare.  Certainally not cheap, but you could purchase in Key West for 9,000 to 17,000 and still trade into Breck.  Just depends on what you want to do with the points and how many you really need.  

Thanks for updating us on the sales price, we were all going to stand in line for the 25 K Main Street Station unit!


----------



## ondeadlin (Jul 9, 2007)

The thing to remember about Main Street Station and the other Colorado properties is that because they're sold as 1/16th interests, the MFs are variable according to unit size.

I did the presentation in Breck in April.

Interestingly, in addition to fixed weeks, they were offering total "float" packages, i.e. the points purchased weren't tied to any particular week or season. I didn't ask you this would work with LCUP/etc., but the prices were as followed:

Studio, 480 points, $11,500, $683 MF
Two bedroom, 1440 points, $22,300, $1,243 MF
Three bedroom, 1920 points, $29,000, $1,812 MF

For fixed weeks, the asks included the following:

Week 14, 2BR, 4,600 points annually (float and fixed), $82,000, $2,983 MF
Week 12, 2BR, 2,950 points annually, $73,000, $1,177 MF


----------

